# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Rocklegende Lou Reed ist tot

## wein4tler

Die Rocklegende wurde 71 Jahre alt. Der US-amerikanische Sänger und Gitarrist, der mit der Avantgarde-Rockgruppe Velvet Underground und solo („Walk On The Wild Side“) Musikgeschichte geschrieben hat, hatte sich erst im Mai einer Lebertransplantation unterzogen. Reed wurde neben der Musik wegen seines Drogenkonsums in den 70er Jahren zum Rockmythos. Reeds Agent Andrew Wylie sagte, Reed sei an den Folgen der Lebertransplantation auf Long Island bei New York in New Jersey gestorben.

----------


## schorschilia

möge er in Frieden ruhen...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...habe mal vor vielen vielen jahren auf einem open air ein paar cola- büchsen nach ihm geworfen
Wegen seinem lamarschigen nuschelgesang und musste dann vor den ordnern flüchten.... ::

----------


## schiene

heeeee,wieso trinkst du Cola auf einem Konzert :: 
pöser pöser Willi

----------


## Willi Wacker

> heeeee,wieso trinkst du Cola auf einem Konzert
> pöser pöser Willi


...da war *Lambrusco* angesagt
und mit einer 1 1/2 Liter Flasche wollte ich dann doch nich werfen  ::

----------

